# Was für eine Karpfenrute.



## krutoi1 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo will mir jetzt zum Sommer eine neue Karpfenrute anlegen, weis aber nicht welchen. Wollte ungefähr bis 130 Euro für Rute und Rolle ausgeben. Die Rute und Rolle sollen von der gleichen Marke sein.
Ich selber habe mir schon welche angeguckt, konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden.
Ich angeln in einem Fluss wo Karpfen bist 10 Kilo drin sind.
Ich denke 2,75 lbs würden reichen oder???
Es soll eine Steckrute sein und um die 3,60m lang. 

Es wäre schön wen ihr Vorschläge machen würdet oder Erfahrungsberichte über eure Karpfenangel  sendet.

Danke...!


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Naja Rute + Rolle vom selben Hersteller wird bei dem genannten Preis schwer, warum sollten Sie auch vom selben sein?

Empfehlen kann ich dir als Rute die Prologic Classic Carp ... sehr edle 2 teiliege Rute mit einem sehr dünen Blank und viel Kraftreserven, dabei aber nicht zu hart dazu super verarbeitet. Als Rolle ... hier gibt es gerade einen Boardpartner der ne Daiwa - Regal BRi für 39,90 im Angebot hat =) 

Zusammen wärste bei 120€ hast aber gute Qualität ohne auf "Marke" verzichten zu müssen. Allerdings kann ich dir nix von ein und dem selben hersteller empfehlen, wie gesagt warum auch!


----------



## krutoi1 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Ok muss nicht unbedingt vom gleichen hersteller sein aber wäre doch besser.


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

So habe da auch was .

Rute die Spezi Composite Natürlich als Steckrute bekommst du in 3,60 einmal in 2,75 LBS und auch in 3 LBS die 2,75 Lbs Kostet so um die 45 Euro +- Und die 3 LBS Kostet um die 50 Euro +- Zur Rolle würde ich die Quick HPN 640 FS Kostet so um die 70 Euro +- ist auch eine Freilaufrolle .
Achso ist alles von DAM 

Hoffe konnte dir Helfen


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Öhm könntest du Hersteller / Markennamen dazu schreiben? Ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das ein Ruten / Rollen paket für einen Gesamtpreis von 70€ beim Karpfenangeln im Fluß spaß macht. Sorry, aber ich würde die 130€ ausreizen. Dann haste was anständiges, was hält und wo man ohne bedenken vertrauen haben kann. Ich bin selber kein Typ der unbedingt ne Greys haben muss ... schaue da also auch auf den Preis aber ein wenig mehr Qualität erwarte ich von Ruten die ne UVP von > 100€ haben. 

Und nen 20 Pfd. Carp im Fluß kann schon ganz schön auf das Material gehen. Was ist denn das für nen Fluß? Starke Strömung?


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Ah, die Ruten sind von DAM. Bin ich aber trotzdem nicht begeistert von, sehen nach einem sehr dicken Blank aus.

SPRO - ROYALTY CARP - 3.60m / 3.90m 

Ka ob die was taugen, hatte aber mal den vorgänger in der Hand. Die war zwar sehr weich aber eine sehr schöne rute!


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Warum ist es besser wenn beides von einem Hersteller ist?

Als Bsp:

Der eine Hersteller braut wunderbare Ruten dafür "Sch***"-Rollen, bei dem anderen ist es genau anders rum. Warum nicht kombinieren und Geld und Zeit sparen, ich sehe keinen "Vorteil" darin das Sie vom selben Hersteller sein sollen.


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



JanS schrieb:


> Ah, die Ruten sind von DAM. Bin ich aber trotzdem nicht begeistert von, sehen nach einem sehr dicken Blank aus.
> 
> SPRO - ROYALTY CARP - 3.60m / 3.90m
> 
> Ka ob die was taugen, hatte aber mal den vorgänger in der Hand. Die war zwar sehr weich aber eine sehr schöne rute!


 
Aber Spro ist doch der letzte Dreck in meinen augen ist wie der Mist von Cormoran ist alles nur Müll und was möchtest du für 130 euro erwarten bitte ?
Wenn ich das sehe das Kostet bei mir eben mal grade die Rolle aber es hat nun mal nicht jeder das geld aber Kaufe dir kein Spro oder Cormoran da Kaufste 2 mal .


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Das doch absoluter Quatsch.

Spro hat reichlich gute Produkte. Genauso wie Comoran. Aber wie kannst du allerernstes ne DAM Rute empfehlen, wenn schon die etwas teuren Spro / Comoran für dich "Müll" sind? Und selbst meine Karpfenruten kosten gerade mal 110€ und ich finde die richitg gut, sind im übrigen auch Prologic! In meinen Augen stellen die richtig gute Ware zu richtig günstigen Preisen her. Als Rollen habe ich Shimano SuperBaitrunner XTEA 5000  ... wäre allerdings auch wieder rund 240€ ... 

Wie gesagt ich kenn die Prologic Classic Carp und ich kenne die Spro. Das die Spro "Müll" ist würde ich niemals so sagen. Ich stehe auf dünne Kraftvolle blanks. Beide würde ich mir, wenn ich wenieger Geld für mein Hobby hätte jederzeit kaufen, daher meine Empfehlungen. 

P.S.: 
Fische übrigens Comoranruten in der Brandung und bin 100% zufrieden! 
Fische Spro Red / Blue Arc und bin ebenfalls super zufrieden!


----------



## raabj (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Aber Spro ist doch der letzte Dreck in meinen augen ist wie der Mist von Cormoran ist alles nur Müll


 
willst du damit sagen das DAM/MAD besser ist?

nur zur info Cormoran und Daiwa gehören zusammen.


----------



## JanS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Anscheinend möchte er das. Wobei ich zugeben muss, von DAM halte ich nicht soooo viel, die neuen MAD Sachen sehen aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Schorsch81 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

@ D.A.M :

So ein Schwachsinn! Du fängst also mehr Fisch, wenn du teure Ruten/Rollen hast! 
Mit preisgünstigen Ruten fängst du auch deine Fsche, aber das wollen/können halt nicht alle verstehen.

Ich gehe seit Jahren mit Ruten der mittleren Preisklasse angeln und die haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, also teuer muß nicht immer gut sein....


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Ich sage ja das es in meinen Augen müll ist ist mir schon klar das andere sagen das ist das besste was es gibt .
Jeder hat halt seins oder ?
Wäre ja auch blöd wenn jeder die gleich Rolle und Rute hat .
Nun noch mal für alle ich sage mir das Spro und Cormoran für mich nicht ist ich habe auch schon ruten und rollen gehabt von den und es war nichts für mich nun habe ich schon gute 5 Jahre alles von DAM 
Und bin immer gut gefahren mit dem zeug von den .


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> Hallo will mir jetzt zum Sommer eine neue Karpfenrute anlegen, weis aber nicht welchen. Wollte ungefähr bis 130 Euro für Rute und Rolle ausgeben. Die Rute und Rolle sollen von der gleichen Marke sein.
> Ich selber habe mir schon welche angeguckt, konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden.
> Ich angeln in einem Fluss wo Karpfen bist 10 Kilo drin sind.
> Ich denke 2,75 lbs würden reichen oder???
> ...


Hi.....würd dir raten.... dich mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um zusehen .....dann bekommst du auch was vernünftiges......
die meisten Karpfenfreaks......beten ja ihren Blank u. ihre
Rollen an.....von daher sollte gebrauchtes Gerät in einem guten Zustand......für den Preis möglich sein....
Mein Tipp....Shimano US-4500 ..bekommst du gebraucht sicherlich so für 60-70 Euros....meine  rollen.....immer noch... nach fast 10 Jahren gebrauch....mittlerweile gibts davon auch ein neueres Modell....die 4500 B....ist auch OK.
Ruten bekommst du auch schon Neu... von einigen Herstellern
ab 60 Euros Fox-Shimano-Berkley.....usw.
wenn du dir ne gebrauchte zulegst.....bekommst du sogar noch ein hochwertigeres Modell......
naja....nur ein Tipp....kaufen mußt du selber:m
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Lass mich Jerken! (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Ich hätte was für 150€ eine Nash Hooligun für knapp 90€ und eine Quantum Heat 60€ keine Spitzenklasse aber ok.


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



Schorsch81 schrieb:


> @ D.A.M :
> 
> So ein Schwachsinn! Du fängst also mehr Fisch, wenn du teure Ruten/Rollen hast!
> Mit preisgünstigen Ruten fängst du auch deine Fsche, aber das wollen/können halt nicht alle verstehen.
> ...


 
Habe ich doch nicht gesagt habe nur gesagt das mir Spro und Cormoran nicht gefällt habe nie gesagt das es Teuer sein muß .
Erst lesen dan schreiebn #6


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



JanS schrieb:


> Anscheinend möchte er das. Wobei ich zugeben muss, von DAM halte ich nicht soooo viel, die neuen MAD Sachen sehen aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.


 
Nur mal so habe die DAM MAD MEDUSA OMS Karpfenrute
in 3 LBS ist echt ihr Geld wert .


----------



## D.A.M (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



raabj schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen das DAM/MAD besser ist?
> 
> nur zur info Cormoran und Daiwa gehören zusammen.


 
Nein möchte ich nicht 
Sage mal so das Ganze Raubfisch zeug von DAM ist echt schei .... das ist auch mal klar die Ruten sind echt nicht der Bringer .


----------



## Spinnfisch (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



raabj schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen das DAM/MAD besser ist?


sag nix gegen MAD ich hab 2 Vanguard in 3lbs  des sind Traumruten!!!
nur zur info:
MAD Vanguard: CarpMirror Test: Note 1
                     Rute und Rolle Test : Note 1


----------



## raabj (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*




Spinnfisch schrieb:


> sag nix gegen MAD ich hab 2 Vanguard in 3lbs des sind Traumruten!!!


 
Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten das sich jeder teure Ruten kaufen soll und das ganze bla bla .....

Aber ich muss zugeben für dein alter (sorry wenn ich das so sag) sind das schon schöne Ruten. In deinem Alter hatte ich noch keinen Blassen von der Materie "Karpfenfischen". Da war noch der selbstgefangene Wurm köder nummer 1. sorry bin abgeschweift.

Du wirst selbst irgendwann einsehen, dass es Ruten gibt die um einiges besser sind als deine Traumruten.



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> MAD Vanguard: CarpMirror Test: Note 1
> Rute und Rolle Test : Note 1


 
Das nennt man Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## Lass mich Jerken! (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Sprach raabj der Weise Hau!


----------



## jenskanne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

hi,

FOX Warrior ES Carp Rod Karpfenrute 12ft 3Ib für 67,90 euro

Shimano BAITRUNNER ST 6000 oder 10000 RA Modell 2009 für 54,95 euro oder 59,95 euro.

da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen!!

mfg jens


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

nicht viel, aber für ca. 70 tacken würd ich eher die okuma powerliner nehmen. 

die fox soll angeblich ganz gut sein, für den preis wirds fast nix besseres geben.


----------



## luecke3.0 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



> nur zur info Cormoran und Daiwa gehören zusammen.


Totaler Blödsinn!!! Cormoran ist lediglich Vermarktungspartner für den deutschen Markt. Wer glaubt er würde bei Cormoran günstige Produkte in Daiwa Qualität bekommen der irrt gewaltig!!!

So jetzt zum Thema, ist ja bis jetzt fast nur Geschwafel gekommen...|rolleyes

Erstmal ist es Blödsinn Rute und Rolle von der selben Firma zu nehmen.
Rollen:
-Okuma Powerliner
-Daiwa Regal
-Shimano Baitrunner DL, ST oder RE
-DAM Finessa FS
ohne Freilauf:
-Daiwa Emcast
-Okuma Longitude
-Ryobi Proskyer Pro
-Shimano Navi

Eine 2,75lbs Rute ist bei deinen Bedingungen ein guter Kompromiss.
Brauchbare Modelle:
-Shimano Alivio BX oder CX Specimen
-Fox Warrior
-Chub Snooper
-MAD D-Fender
-Daiwa Regal Carp

Alles gute Produkte.

Meine persönliche "Preis/Leistungs-Sieger" Combo:
Okuma Powerliner 865 + Shimano Alivio -> Die gibts bei manchen Händlern zusammen für 99€.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



raabj schrieb:


> Du wirst selbst irgendwann einsehen, dass es Ruten gibt die um einiges besser sind als deine Traumruten.


Hab ich schon aber für den preis sind die echt gut


----------



## Leski (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Ich würd an deiner Stelle glei was einigermaßen vernünftiges Kaufen (lieber einmal was gscheids als immer wieder was was dir nach am halben Jahr nimma taugt oder defekt wird)und nicht beide Sachen vom gleichen Hersteller,is eigentlich a Schmarrn.
Als Rute würde ich die die Ultimate Bionic Carp 2,75bls (das alte Modell) und dazu eine Daiwa Emblem XT vorschlagen.

Rute ca. 89€
Rolle ca 75€


----------



## Zanderzeit (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

habe mir auch die DAM Quick Stick Carp geholt. hatte sie zwar noch nicht im einsatz, aber ist sehr gut verarbeitet meiner meinung nach und ich fische schon ca. 12 jahre. im einsatz hatte ich sie wie gesagt bisher noch nicht.

jetzt suche ich auch noch die passende rolle. auswahl ist wie gesagt groß


----------



## darth carper (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

War gestern bei meinem Händler und da standen die Alivio die Warrior ES und die D-Fender nebeneinander im Regal. Ich dachte, ich hätte Vierlinge gesehen.
Irgendwie sehen die Blanks alle gleich aus und auch in der Aktion waren die ziemlich gleich.
Ich habe mir dann die D-Fender gekauft, weil ich ein unschlagbares Angebot bekommen habe.


----------



## hecq (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> FOX Warrior ES Carp Rod Karpfenrute 12ft 3Ib für 67,90 euro
> 
> ...



#6 dem ist nichts mehr bezufügen


----------



## darth carper (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Doch, ich hätte da noch was hinzuzufügen:

die Fox ist für die Leistung zu teuer, das können andere Hersteller billiger und die Billig-Baitrunner ist eine Katastrophe.
Mein Händler hat die 6000 und die 10000 da und keine davon läuft wirklich rund. Auch das können andere Hersteller besser und/oder günstiger.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

hast du mit der Warrior schonmal gefischt? wenn nicht woher willst du dann wissen ob sie ihr geld wert ist oder nicht? ich habe noch nichts schlechtes über diese rute gehört sondern nur positives und ich würde sie mir wieder kaufen! und es gibt nicht viele wenn überhaupt welche die mit der fox mithalten können, also im preisbereich um die 70!!!!!
alles meine meinung (jeder kann dazu seine eigene meinung haben)


----------



## darth carper (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Habe ich gesagt, daß die Rute schlecht ist? Mit keinem Wort!
Ich sagte, daß andere Firmen, die gleiche Leistung günstiger verkaufen.


----------



## hecq (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



darth carper schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt, daß die Rute schlecht ist? Mit keinem Wort!
> Ich sagte, daß andere Firmen, die gleiche Leistung günstiger verkaufen.



Ok lass mal hören


----------



## darth carper (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Wer mein Posting vorher gelesen hat, kennt die Antwort!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



darth carper schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt, daß die Rute schlecht ist? Mit keinem Wort!
> Ich sagte, daß andere Firmen, die gleiche Leistung günstiger verkaufen.


 
ok, hab ich ein bisschen falsch verstanden! kannst du ein beispiel sagen welche rute gleichwertig ist aber günstiger?


----------



## darth carper (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Zum Beispiel die Alivio.
In meinen Augen der P-L-Knaller.


----------



## Zanderzeit (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Also welche Kombi würdet ihr jetzt empfehlen für 100 EUR?


----------



## darth carper (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Die Shimano Alivio und dazu eine Okuma Longbow!


----------



## luecke3.0 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*



darth carper schrieb:


> Die Shimano Alivio und dazu eine Okuma Longbow!



Wahlweise die Okuma Powerliner!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Zanderzeit (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Und wo gibts die Alivio günstig, außer bei ebay?


----------



## luecke3.0 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Du weißt doch wohl wie google funktioniert, oder??? #d#d#d

http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...cle&id=152&aid=4739&warengruppe=16&rubrik=213

Die gibts auch noch bei anderen Händlern (BX oder CX) recht günstig. Bei der Powerliner würde ich eher die 865 als doe 860 nehmen! Wilkerling hat auch immer gute Angebote.

Den Rest suchste aber selbst...|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

@ Darth: Klingt ganz so, als wenn da jemand bei Peter war... #h
Tja, der matte, graue Blank scheint bei vielen Ruten zu finde sein. Auch die Beringung (mit dem eingedruckten "S") ähnelt sich sehr, auch wenn die Ringe mal Fox Slick oder Shimano Sic usw. sein sollen.


----------



## darth carper (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

@ punkarpfen

Stimmt! ;-)

Für mich macht es den Eindruck, als wenn das alles aus der gleichen Blankschmiede stammt.


----------



## luecke3.0 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

@punkarpfen/darth carper
Es gibt ja auch gar nicht mehr so viele Blankhersteller und wirklich selber produzieren macht ja kaum noch einer bei Ruten in der Preislage.
Man müßte mal die Blankdurchmesser genau vermessen...
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## darth carper (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Mir reicht schon der optische Eindruck und der Aktionstest. ;-)


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

Rute:http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...cle&id=152&aid=4740&warengruppe=16&rubrik=151



rolle:http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....0e-p-9276&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-33_36




wenn du ein paar euro mee ausgeben kannst würd ich mir die fox warrior ES anschaun


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was für eine Karpfenrute.*

ich fische die shimano alivio cx specimen mit einer shimano baitrunner st 6000ra
wollte mir zuerast auch die okuma anschaffen aber die war mir bei meinen 13 jahren zum angeln ein wenig zu schwer ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meienr combo


----------

